# Matching linework & making curves simplier in SAI?



## Pujot (Nov 30, 2013)

Are there ways in Paint Tool SAI to:
1) Simplify a line by deleting one of the green dots? (not for erasing the line)
2) Merge two yellow dots to unite two lines and/or totally enclose a shape? (uniting, not dragging & matching)

(wrong subforum, i suppose)


----------



## Zenia (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes in fact. You can delete or merge anchor points!

When you are on the layer, choose the 'edit' tool in the box of lineart layer tools. It is right below the freehand tool. Then out of the options it give you, choose "Delete CP". From there you can left click once on which ever anchor you want to delete. It will readjust the line.

Choosing "Combine Strokes" will allow you to join one line to another. I believe they have to be independent lines though... not between anchors on the same line.


----------



## Pujot (Dec 1, 2013)

Just what i wanted. Thanks!


----------

